# Look before your dog leaps.



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

For the full story and pictures.

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/media/deltanews/120713-algae.php#.UARGwPiCosa.twitter

*Blue-green algae bloom could kill your dog*
Retriever training, water and hot summer days go hand-in-hand. But according to wildlife officials in the United States and Canada, when it comes to lakes, ponds and rivers, it's best to look long and hard before your dog leaps.

The reason: blue-green algae, a toxic sludge with the potential to form lethal blooms that, if ingested, can sicken and kill both humans and animals. And the way this summer is shaping up, a perfect storm is brewing for the deadly scum.

"Some of the toxins produced by blue-green algae are 20 times more toxic than cyanide or strychnine," said Michelle Mostrom, veterinary toxicologist at the North Dakota State University Veterinary Diagnostic Laboratory in Fargo, N.D. "And it doesn't take much, with a good algae bloom, to get a lethally toxic dose."

The toxins produced by blue-green algae — a type of photosynthetic cyanobacteria that isn't related to normal algae and is found across the globe — typically cause dramatic liver damage or central nervous system problems. Physical signs, which include sluggishness, appetite loss, vomiting, diarrhea and seizures, can show up between 30 minutes and a couple hours, Mostrom said. Death can occur within an hour to a few days


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this. 

I am disappointed though at reading this. Oso so loves the water and I am quite sure I am helpless at identifying blue-green algae unless it were an extreme case. 

Want to know what's interesting? I googled blue-green algae and Los Angeles and I guess if processed correctly it's considered a "superfood" that people put in smoothies. huh. Got to love LA! Making something good from something toxic


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most of the lakes will put out warnings if they have a problem. Your parks, wildlife department and river authority's keep a watch for it.
They even post signs at boat docks and swimming areas but it won't be posted at all access points to a lake.
I would never keep my dogs from the water for a full summer. Instead just check their website or give them a quick call. Go to the boating area and look for any warnings posted before you head out to a part of the lake to have fun with the dog.


----------

